# Custom vinyl lettering and decals?



## dakuda (Jul 9, 2009)

I am looking to have a few strips made up: company name, website, phone numbers, etc. I justwant to put them on a trailer's rails.

What is a good company to go through, with decent prices?


----------



## ckeller (Jul 12, 2009)

look for a local shop in ur area  I visit that area alot crystal lake and woodstock. Keep in mind you could get this also printed in unlimited colors and cut. Ask if they have a Roland print and cut machine. This type of sign will get more attention then just 1 or 2 color one! If you need logo work done let me know.


----------



## bkplasma (Jul 12, 2009)

I found a guy in Aurora, IL with a vinyl cutting machine...His prices are dirt cheap because he used to have sign shop but now just does a few on side for really cheap....I will look for his name number and get it to you.. I got white letters for 2 vehicles and they were great.


----------



## bkplasma (Jul 12, 2009)

Wintech Imaging 800-2 Frontenac Road Aurora, IL 60504 ph 630 236 2113 fax 630 236 2115


----------

